# Thinking to buy optimum mb4 to cnc later need advice



## zvekan (Sep 6, 2020)

well  after looooooooooad of reading and calculating i sum up to mb4 which is supported ,other names for it zx45 or rf45
with load copy's from here to there (holzmanc cormak pm enco etc etc ) i see optimum one with best support
plus they got shop in croatia from where i am ,so support will be fast if needed

cost is  around 1700€ + shipping

now problem ....
but first i will write for what i need cnc mill
i have fdm dlp printers and friend who paint them and we sell it over net 
that is oki but resin is fragile for larger models  and fdm not precise using abs
so idea is to use cnc mill to make mold and using manual plastic injection, push abs in it
and to support second kinda hoby friend and i got ,repair of motors for bikes and parts for them
(brakes handles,and rest alu parts that get dmg on cross bikes to mill them in ss or like )

so how to turn it in to cnc   ?
i read looad of posts  in this forum reddit etc 

but what i don't understand/don't know
what kind precision i need for molds  (my guess to be able use 0.1mm  tip head but ?)
models will be something like houses in 4 parts (4 walls) up to 100mmx100mm  in size or like 
with details like bricks windows etc  ??

plus some ppl use 25 some 20 some even 16mm rods which one u recommend ?
what for steppers ? 
to go hybrid nema32 86hse85 8nm +  HSS86 drivers
for xy  and 86hse85 12nm 6a for z
??
how do we control engine ?
????
my plan is to use linuxcnc an mesa fpga board 7i96 so sw pc side is i hope ok

help


----------

